# Cruze Lt First Car?!



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking to get a Cruze LT in January as my first car!
I will probably be financing it.

What should insurance be roughly if the car is in my dads name?
Would you recommend this as a first car? (Could be used if not financed)

I hope for a Black Granite LT. (Does the LT1 have rear calipers or are they drum brakes?)

Mods I plan on!

Front Lip
Rear Diffuser
HID Headlights
HID Tail lights
Lowered On Springs
Low Wing or High but looks a little ricey
New Rims Like shown

Should end like so!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, welcome to CruzeTalk. For insurance, since it will be in your dad's name it should have the same limits he has on his other cars. This is to protect your dad in case you are at fault in an accident. The 1LT has rear drum brakes.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

Would you recommend a LT2 then? I've been learning to drive in a cts and an Equinox. Just wondering how different this might feel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had cars with both. The Cruze's rear drums are more than sufficient. In wet conditions, drum brakes will catch slightly faster than disc brakes.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Josh.
Are you going to be taking your car out to the track often?

I love those wheels, look good on any car. I'm going to have to call bmc on where three got them or what route they went to get them to work.

I wouldn't recommend that high wing, a bit much in my opinion.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

Track probably once a year. And any review on the cloth seats? Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I prefer the cloth seats to the leather seats in my old Volvo. And if you've ever sat in a Volvo, it's like sinking into a cushy leather couch. The cloth seats are easy to keep clean, comfortable, and won't crack in 5 years.

I would have loved to have had a Cruze as my first car. I learned to drive on a 35-year-old Beetle that started more or less when it felt like it.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The cloth seats aren't bad, the middle fabric matches what is on the dash and the side of them are fairly soft. The cushioning in them is fairly firm ( I prefer the mushy leather seats of my first car I got in '06 a 96 ford explorer but these are fine) I like the cloth seats in my Cruze to my mother dearests Malibu. I don't think you'll notice the difference in the brakes as a new driver.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The cloth seats in this car are great. I've driven with both and they feel quite comfortable. I have leather, but that's just because it's easier to clean. 

Please don't put HIDs in your headlights. There are lots of reasons why, but I'll start you off here:
Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution

If you want to go with HIDs, you will need to purchase new headlight assemblies with projector lenses so you don't blind everyone. 

The 1LT is fine. I don't find the drum brakes at all lacking in braking ability. In fact, the drums on the Cruze are very large for a car this small. 

Insurance will depend heavily on your location, where the car will be parked, who will be driving the car (all drivers need to be listed), what their record is, and how many miles a year you expect to be driving the car. There are a lot of factors that go into it and we wouldn't be able to guess. All I can tell you is that where I live, I pay $121 a month on my car insurance, which includes my Cruze with full insurance and a $500 deductible, my wife's 2000 Regal GSE on liability, and my 1995 Regal on liability. 

Welcome to the forum by the way. You took the right first step by asking questions. We have many people on this board who are always more than willing to help and are very knowledgeable. Ask any questions and we will have someone who can answer them.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks! For adding a diffuser pieces.. is this rice .. or should i pay double for a bolt on - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kspeed-Chev...&fits=Model:Cruze&hash=item20c29e9598&vxp=mtr

Front Lip Im thinking - FRP Chevrolet Cruze Racer Front Lip 1 PC 11 12 New in Box A | eBay

Headlights - 11 12 Chevy Cruze Halo DRL LED Black Projector Headlights Lamp Signal Left Right | eBay

Side Skirt - http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-C...Parts_Accessories&hash=item23216bf163&vxp=mtr

Springs - http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIBACH-PRO-...rolet|Model:Cruze&hash=item1e6d6e0f5c&vxp=mtr

Tail lights - http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Tail-Li...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c697e66a1&vxp=mtr


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

While ebay may be cheapest way I'm not sure i'd recommend it as the quality of items aren't always the best to put it kindly. I'd try to find US based companies for parts.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

thoughts on the parts i listed? I have 700 now for parts, springs and head lights first, then diffuser, lip and side skirts last. And once i can drive ill be able to work after school.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

Do Rota Grid or Rota ir-k Rims fit the cruze? I want the exact style like in the picture


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a heads up, those tail lights will require some rewiring. Some members here have them, but most of them are based in either thailand or europe. If you're in America/Canada you'll have some work ahead of you.. but will be totally worth it when it's done.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Insurance will depend heavily on your location, where the car will be parked, who will be driving the car (all drivers need to be listed), what their record is, and how many miles a year you expect to be driving the car. There are a lot of factors that go into it and we wouldn't be able to guess. All I can tell you is that where I live, I pay $121 a month on my car insurance, which includes my Cruze with full insurance and a $500 deductible, my wife's 2000 Regal GSE on liability, and my 1995 Regal on liability.


I can't remember my deductible off the top of my head, but I'm on my own policy now and the Cruze is about $135/month with AAA. I've never had an accident or ticket, so that probably plays a role in it. However, because the insurance industry is the way it is, they are mostly structured on age. When I turn 23 in a few months, my agent told me it'll drop to $107/month.

You can arrange with your insurance company to set you up on a certain vehicle as a primary driver. When I first started out, I was actually the primary driver on our Jeep Wrangler because it was much cheaper than a V10 Excursion. It's no wonder, because that thing is SOOOO slow and since it's a stick, it requires shifting for any little hill. Holding 70 on the highway, well, haha, good luck... I don't remember the cost difference, but it was significant. And that was comparing the Jeep and Excursion that were the same age (at that time five years old). In your case, if your only other options are the CTS and Equinox, the Cruze may be the cheapest option- that is, it would still be insured under your dad's policy, but you would be the primary driver on it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The LT will be a safe first car. For a new driver, I'd have recommended the LS since it's slower. The drum brakes work just fine, even from triple-digit speeds. 

For headlights, I'd really recommend doing a headlight harness upgrade. The stock headlights are pretty good once they are adjusted properly (for 2011 and 2012 Cruzes, 2013's are supposedly better) and the OEM bulbs replaced with non-blue-tinted bulbs (no SilverStar bulbs). This also keeps the DRL intact, which helps other drivers spot the car on cloudy winter days, especially if it's a black car. 

I'd learn to drive the Cruze first, then go crazy on mods after getting to know the car without mods.


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. But can anyone ansswer this? If i want either a set of rims like volk te37's or rota ik-r 's how could i get them to fit?

I need a new set of rims to put winter tires on. So i'll put winters on the stock tires and all season on the new rims (Michigan Winters  )

and how are the eibach lowering springs?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not much going for rims now due to our bolt pattern. I'd try to scoop up a set of Eco wheels since those are about 17 lbs apiece for a 17" wheel, or pretty darned light already. And, they'll likely be more durable than aftermarket wheels since GM doesn't want to spend the money twice to replace them. 

If there's a Discount Tire nearby you, check them out right now. I purchased my 16" winter tires and alloys through them last year.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JoshL said:


> Thanks! For adding a diffuser pieces.. is this rice .. or should i pay double for a bolt on - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kspeed-Chev...&fits=Model:Cruze&hash=item20c29e9598&vxp=mtr
> 
> Front Lip Im thinking - FRP Chevrolet Cruze Racer Front Lip 1 PC 11 12 New in Box A | eBay
> 
> ...


Paying more for something doesn't mean it won't be ricey but all the items listed do not fit the rice category in my option. See our rice thread for things you shouldn't do to your car.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5255




JoshL said:


> Thanks everyone. But can anyone ansswer this? If i want either a set of rims like volk te37's or rota ik-r 's how could i get them to fit?
> 
> I need a new set of rims to put winter tires on. So i'll put winters on the stock tires and all season on the new rims (Michigan Winters  )
> 
> and how are the eibach lowering springs?


The volks and rotas will not fit from most vendors unless you can get custom drilled. Call around and mention you have a 5x105 bolt pattern. If you find one, report back.
Another option would be adapters but with you being so new to things I wouldn't recommend that.

I don't see how the eibach springs would hinder your "learning your first car" but please have a professional install them if you decide to buy.

And with being young and so full of energy like I get from your posts, please be sure to keep racing off the streets. 
But you're getting a Cruze so i'm sure you're already smarter than that right?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Your render looks like a subie haha ive had eibachs there good for what they are its not a big drop but its a even drop and the ride quality was prettu much the same, imo the best looking wheels for the cruze are the msr type 095 and there prettu cheap too unless you wanna spend like 4 gs for custom drilled forge wheels like hre, rotiform, vip modlar

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Your render looks like a subie


I was just thinking the same thing, lol. The wheels and SS spoiler make it look like a WRX.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, lol. The wheels and SS spoiler make it look like a WRX.


If it was white with bronze wheels haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

im kinda of going for that look. might be kinda rice but eh i think id be cool as long as the exhuast isnt loud and fart can-ish


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JoshL said:


> im kinda of going for that look. might be kinda rice but eh i think id be cool as long as the exhuast isnt loud and fart can-ish


Not rice tastefully modded if you ask me

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

how would i get those rims to fit? how much would an adapter to change the bolt pattern be and is that even safe?


----------

